# stop breeding



## tileguy8 (Aug 1, 2006)

ok, does anyone know if theres a way to get reds to stop breeding, other than seperating them , it was fun at first ,lol,


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I asked the same question a few months ago. and apparently you have to remove all the males or all the females.

I was getting 2-4 nests a month so I sold them for a whopping $30 to a friend.

click the link http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=139742


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

try droping temps to 72-74 degrees.......it helps trust me.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

where are u located lol. i will take them off ur hands lol

didnt know people didnt like breeding


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

breeding gets old bro.......quick.....very time consuming.


----------



## tileguy8 (Aug 1, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> breeding gets old bro.......quick.....very time consuming.


very true leasure, it does create a lot of work , if your not doing it as a business and have a buyer willing to buy large amounts, its just a huge hassle, I also agreeit was fun and exciting at first and i can understand why people want to do it, the same as people who raise any type of pet or animal, but there gets to a point where enough is enough


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I still want to try it when my reds mature. I think it would be a neat experience, but I can see myself tiring of it too after a while.


----------

